# Rainbow Millipedes care



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey, i'm looking into getting a rainbow millipede and was hoping someone could give me a few pointers on their diet and habitat requirments i've looked on google but not alot comes up that is relevant to what im searching for.. 
Thanks for any help:2thumb:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Here's the caresheet from Virginia Cheeseman which I used when i originally set my tank up

http://www.virginiacheeseman.co.uk/content_images/Giant Millipedes.pdf

Hope that helps - shout if you want any help


----------

